# Photos comparing throw of Zebralight H600c MK IV versus the H600FC MK IV



## theringworm (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I am new to Zebralights. After struggling with trying to decipher their website I believe I understand the difference between all of the choices listed their. My main interest is the H600c Mk IV and the H600FC MK IV. Problem is, I am struggling to find photos or videos comparing each other and what their "throw or beam pattern" is like. The main purpose of the headlamp will be hiking, hunting, backpacking. Most of this will entail following trails and or an uncharted path to my destination. Obviously in the hunting scenario it will be used for finding blood trails, seeing advancing apex predators before they see me, and quartering and cleaning up the animal. Any thoughts or additional recommendations are welcomed. I am trying to go completely "rechargeable" as far as my electronic devices go.

One additional light that has really peaked my interest, maybe even more so than the Zebralights is the Nightcore HC65. Any one have any opinion/feedback on this headlamp or how it would compare to the Zebras? Thank you.


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 2, 2019)

Can't comment on the HC65, but ZebraLights are one of a kind - exceptional tools. If you really can't decide, I'd recommend the H600c and buying some DC-Fix film as it will produce an identical effect to the F model - so you can see for yourself. I usually recommend the F models for general use, I myself own an H53c (with DC-Fix on it so it is basically and H53Fc) and an H600Fc, but your use case looks like it could benefit from some throw. Another decent option would be to use the H600c for navigating and spotting, and putting a latex finger cot (i.e. finger glove) over top of it to diffuse the light when you're inside an animal. You won't be disappointed either way, but I'd suggest the H600c since you could make it diffuse as needed, but can't make the H600Fc more throwy. Cheers!

Search for "Stefano ZebraLight" on YouTube and Google. He is a CPF member and has produced excellent ZL comparison photos and videos.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 4, 2019)

Definitely check out Stefano's comparisons. 
You don't need to find exact comparisons of fourth generation lights, or of "c" lights, as an H600F and an H600 comparison will clearly show you what you need to know about the beam profiles.

Also, I recommend getting the H600Fc first, because then you'll have to get the H600c, and you need both anyhow... The best spare battery carrier for an H600 is an H600F, or maybe it's the other way around.
ACTUALLY, come to think of it, an H600Fc and an H600w would be the perfect pair for my eyes.

H600Fc for a blended beam to allow better use of the light quality, 
H600w to give more lumens for distance while still offering Good light quality.


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 7, 2019)

I think an even better combo would be the H600Fc and SC64w HI.

It's hilarious how the best 18650 carrier is a ZL, they're so light.


----------

